Ask HN: How do I build a community like Hacker News and Reddit? - niwde
======
deadcoder0904
Its simple. A community is where people exists. So you can create a WhatsApp
Group, FB Group or Telegram Group where people can join in. It can be
regarding to what you are interested in. Like some people like Games so create
one for that. One recent example is WIP [0]. It started few months back for
shippers & now is making around $2000 MRR. Its just a telegram group.

[0]: [https://wip.chat](https://wip.chat)

~~~
yitchelle
Thanks for the hint. I had a look at WIP, and I can't really see how it is
generating revenue. Any ideas?

~~~
Jefro118
You have to subscribe to join, $20 per month, $150 per year

------
jimnotgym
I think I am right in saying that Reddit did it by the founders posting lots
of content as fake users. They even had a quick sign up form that their staff
could use to create a new user and post. I think by creating the illusion of a
very active community it made it easier to attract both search engines and new
users. I am not going to comment on the morality of this. This has been
discussed on HN before if you want to search.

------
mabynogy
We try to do that around irc and programming.

The idea is to propose to people to be involved in the process by doing tools
that can communicate.

It's also inspired by the how Jeff Besos did to make AWS (you can use whatever
tool/language you like but projects must talk programmatically).

[http://dpt.slasheva.com/](http://dpt.slasheva.com/)

------
sanid
You can start off by using something like this: Telescope: Build your own
Hacker News, Reddit, or Product Hunt.
[http://www.telescopeapp.org](http://www.telescopeapp.org)

------
sdfjkl
With a bit of tech and a lot of (good) marketing.

~~~
mars4rp
And lots and lots of luck

